# GK clothing



## soccerfamof3 (Apr 30, 2018)

I have a G09 GK.  I'm having the hardest time finding pants and jerseys for my daughter.  Any recommendations on where to go or order from?
TIA!


----------



## MWN (Apr 30, 2018)

What area do you live in?


----------



## soccerfamof3 (Apr 30, 2018)

I live in the Inland Empire, Fontana to be exact.


----------



## Eagle33 (Apr 30, 2018)

You need to take a drive and visit Sports Page Soccer Warehouse (18170 Euclid St, Fountain Valley, California 92708)
They have everything you need there and I mean everything. If they don't have it, than nobody has it.


----------



## Keepers_Keeper (Apr 30, 2018)

We can only wear Nike, so that limits us.  I would LOVE for there to be more women's size (and even youth female size) GK jerseys and clothing.  The Nike jerseys are expensive, and the women's sizes are so hard to find.  Our club only provides one GK jersey in mens size, so we just have to purchase our own, then take it to Soccerloco (don't get me started on that!) to get the right club and league patches (again, at our expense!).

Soccer.com is a good resource and also BSN sports depending on what you are looking for.  My GK won't wear pants - although her favorite are the Westcoast 3/4 length pants when she has to wear them due to weather.  Some keepers just don't like to wear pants and GK clothing even though it protects them.


----------



## MWN (Apr 30, 2018)

soccerfamof3 said:


> I live in the Inland Empire, Fontana to be exact.


In Murrieta, CA, there is http://www.soccer4every1.com/.  Decent selection of of uLittle GK gear (pants, jerseys and gloves).  You can try it on before you buy.


----------



## soccerfamof3 (Apr 30, 2018)

Keepers_Keeper said:


> We can only wear Nike, so that limits us.  I would LOVE for there to be more women's size (and even youth female size) GK jerseys and clothing.  The Nike jerseys are expensive, and the women's sizes are so hard to find.  Our club only provides one GK jersey in mens size, so we just have to purchase our own, then take it to Soccerloco (don't get me started on that!) to get the right club and league patches (again, at our expense!).
> 
> Soccer.com is a good resource and also BSN sports depending on what you are looking for.  My GK won't wear pants - although her favorite are the Westcoast 3/4 length pants when she has to wear them due to weather.  Some keepers just don't like to wear pants and GK clothing even though it protects them.


We love Westcoast gloves.  Thinking about ordering a pair of pants from them, but not sure of how the sizing runs.  Do you notice if they run small, big, or true to size?


----------



## soccerfamof3 (Apr 30, 2018)

MWN said:


> In Murrieta, CA, there is http://www.soccer4every1.com/.  Decent selection of of uLittle GK gear (pants, jerseys and gloves).  You can try it on before you buy.


I'll be down there in 2 weeks.  I'll go check them out then.
Thanks!


----------



## Keepers_Keeper (Apr 30, 2018)

soccerfamof3 said:


> We love Westcoast gloves.  Thinking about ordering a pair of pants from them, but not sure of how the sizing runs.  Do you notice if they run small, big, or true to size?


My DD has only used Westcoast for a few years.  Loves them.  Has tried numerous others, but only uses WC gloves.  She changes style based on what cut and conditions work.  The pants are size small and still fit her very well although she has grown a few inches since she started wearing them.  She won't wear long pants or compression pants.  She is tall and thin - 5'8 and 130 and size small fits her well although they are more like 1/2 pants instead of 3/4 pants now


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 30, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> You need to take a drive and visit Sports Page Soccer Warehouse (18170 Euclid St, Fountain Valley, California 92708)
> They have everything you need there and I mean everything. If they don't have it, than nobody has it.


I pass that place often. I was across the street a few weeks ago and my kid really wanted to go in - didnt have the time. I see the Yelp reviews - a real mixed bag. The owner seems like a local legend of sorts.


----------



## pewpew (Apr 30, 2018)

My GK uses Adidas GK pants (always-never shorts regardless of weather/hot temps) and the WC long sleeve padded underjersey. The jersey runs true to size. She loves it. Only plays without it if it's really hot outside and it's grass. Otherwise she'll suck it up if it's turf and just wear it. She's tried the WC long padded pants and didn't like them. Too snug she said to be able to move comfortably and going a size up the pads weren't in the same place. I got her the 3/4 padded pants but she has yet to try them out. YMMV. All her clubs ran Adidas kits so it was easy to buy closeout short sleeve shirts in a few different colors and get the club logos added. 
**Look online. There are deals everywhere. I even found a few good deals for GK jerseys on eBay. 
If I'm in the neighborhood for any of these stores I'll stop if time permits. 
Pasadena-Pro Soccer
El Monte-Azteca Soccer (They also have  a store in Pomona near Cal Poly)
San Dimas-100% Soccer (Rancho Cucamonga too)
San Juan Capistrano-Soccer Garage


----------



## AZsoccerDad (May 1, 2018)

you should look at storelli under gear. they have very good tights and sports bras with rib padding and undershirts with good padding (doesn't get in the way or feel uncomfortable). My daughter will not ever wear pants but the tights are great for turf and those odd cold day games.


----------



## Woobie06 (May 1, 2018)

pewpew said:


> **Look online. There are deals everywhere. I even found a few good deals for GK jerseys on eBay.


This is exactly what we do...our DD's team is Nike and she prefers short sleeve jerseys so we will look online and have found deals for $10-15 .  Better than $50+ for a keeper jersey, although she does have a couple of long sleeve jersey's, but she will usually wear a long sleeve undershirt.  She wears the Storelli arm sleeves and West Coast Pants (tighter ones under shorts) if on turf or during keeper training.  We have tried the Storelli tights (both turf and keeper pants) and they wear way to quickly.


----------



## Keeper pops (May 1, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> I pass that place often. I was across the street a few weeks ago and my kid really wanted to go in - didnt have the time. I see the Yelp reviews - a real mixed bag. The owner seems like a local legend of sorts.


I would recommend Sportpage and the owner is Elias. Love chatting with him while you checkout. A one stop shop for soccer gear. I have purchased keeper gears for both my DD (03 & 08). You’ll get at least 25% off the retail which is great.
There’s a rack for all keeper jerseys in all sizes & colors.

I have also purchased keeper gears online from great-save.com or just-keepers.com  it’s an European online store and have Nike tops and bottom keeper gear. Price is reasonable but the shipping cost kills it especially if you return or exchange.

Both of my DD wears Nike cuz of the club gears except for gloves


----------



## GKMomma (May 2, 2018)

When my daughter was younger, we would actually just buy her a regular soccer uniform, Nike or Adidas, depending on her team.  We would make it a different style than what her team wore, and obviously a different color.  If she wanted long sleeves she would wear an Under Armor, and usually tights since she does not like goalkeeper pants.  She always felt like she had an actual uniform, and she wasn't just an afterthought when it came to uniforms.  She always said it made her feel better to have an actual uniform instead of just a goalkeeper jersey.


----------



## soccerfamof3 (May 2, 2018)

We just ordered pants from westcoast goalkeeping and a jersey from soccergarage.com.  I'll let you know how they fit, since that was my main concern ordering.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (May 2, 2018)

Keeper pops said:


> I would recommend Sportpage and the owner is Elias. Love chatting with him while you checkout. A one stop shop for soccer gear. I have purchased keeper gears for both my DD (03 & 08). You’ll get at least 25% off the retail which is great.
> There’s a rack for all keeper jerseys in all sizes & colors.
> 
> I have also purchased keeper gears online from great-save.com or just-keepers.com  it’s an European online store and have Nike tops and bottom keeper gear. Price is reasonable but the shipping cost kills it especially if you return or exchange.
> ...


Ill have to stop by next time im in the area. My mom is getting some cabinets done across the way, so Ill probably go by next time im over there. 

I buy some gear from: http://www.prodirectsoccer.com/US/

They clear out gear often when they cycle through styles. I got some reusch gloves at a steal and cleats as well. just have to keep checking the site. They sell HO gloves cheap, but no idea on their quality. Almost bought some until i came across Aviata and Elite


----------



## Keepermom2 (May 4, 2018)

Woobie06 said:


> This is exactly what we do...our DD's team is Nike and she prefers short sleeve jerseys so we will look online and have found deals for $10-15 .  Better than $50+ for a keeper jersey, although she does have a couple of long sleeve jersey's, but she will usually wear a long sleeve undershirt.  She wears the Storelli arm sleeves and West Coast Pants (tighter ones under shorts) if on turf or during keeper training.  We have tried the Storelli tights (both turf and keeper pants) and they wear way to quickly.


The knees on the Storelli were what wore out before any issue with the rest (Technically they shouldn't be on their knees but it is what it is).  I just bought a new pair of Storelli and they changed the material on the knees and it looks like they will wear longer.


----------



## Woobie06 (May 4, 2018)

Keepermom2 said:


> The knees on the Storelli were what wore out before any issue with the rest (Technically they shouldn't be on their knees but it is what it is).  I just bought a new pair of Storelli and they changed the material on the knees and it looks like they will wear longer.


That’s good to know...she liked the fit and the feel of the tights, they just wore out in the knees like you mentioned.  We will have to take a look again.


----------



## RedDevilDad (May 7, 2018)

soccerfamof3 said:


> We love Westcoast gloves.  Thinking about ordering a pair of pants from them, but not sure of how the sizing runs.  Do you notice if they run small, big, or true to size?


Go try on the WC gloves at Soccer Wearhouse. Lake Elsinore, Temecula, Eastvale...


----------



## RedDevilDad (May 7, 2018)

As far as clothing, I posted this in the Gloves discussion. 
https://elitesportspecial.com  This is a great deal and I was thoroughly impressed with the customer service and resolution of an issue.  
$55 for a pair of sliders and a glove
There's also a deal for 3/4 length plus a glove.


----------

